# Whizzer cut-a-way engine, naked moving parts



## Goldenrod (Dec 11, 2016)

I got stung on ebay, buying a engine full of unusable parts.  My friend Al was up all night wondering how he could help me.  We knew about the Whizzer factory demo engines so he he had an epiphany--lemonade from my lemon.  After many hours of trauma, the the piston got a pie cut to emphasize the rings, the carb was cut to show the float.  The head, cylinder and breather were windowed and the scrap pieces saved and displayed.  Illinois Whizzer guys are like that.  We bring out the best in each other.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 11, 2016)

That is awesome! Now I want to buy a junk motor and make one. What did he use to cut it?


----------



## stoney (Dec 11, 2016)

Wow very cool. Super job and detail. I guess it pays to think before reacting. I would have gotten pissed and probably just beat it with a BFH.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 11, 2016)

We started with a bandsaw for the aluminum but the good old Yankee steel was too hard.  A steel cutting disk on a hand held cutter worked fine.  Notice that the valve seat was cut separately, so that it would hold the valve from falling out.  It needs a LED, 9 volt battery operated unit.  The wooden circle base came from Home Depot.  On this demo, only the case and flywheel were usable.  Note that the top of the carb is wrong.  Cutting the cover was done with a special milling attachment.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 12, 2020)

bump


----------

